# Seasoning chicken when cutting...



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

As the title suggests I was wondering what everyone does with their chicken when cutting to make it bareable to eat 4/5 times a day?

Personally i sprinkle cajun seasoning on the breast, spray 10 squirts of 1cal per 200g breast. Does anyone do the same/similar or do you keep it plain?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tiny bit of coconut milk (low sodium variety) then add 2 tea spoons of thai red curry paste.

Job done mate.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Tiny bit of coconut milk (low sodium variety) then add 2 tea spoons of thai red curry paste.
> 
> Job done mate.


Might have to give that a go, sounds nice! When you say tiny bit of coconut milk do you mean just enough to keep it a thick paste?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lot's of chilli flakes and a tsp of mayo or bit of gravy.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I use the chicken in a bag bags mate, too boring otherwise.

I also always add a tiny tiny amount of gravy to a small cup of boiling water and throw that all over it, makes it alot easier to eat.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Nandos marinade.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Nandos marinade.


This, chuck it on. Grill. 5mins. Beauty. It's like a cheat meal everyday for me.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

All purpose seasoning. By some Jamaican company sold in most Asian butchers.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Just grill it with nothing on it. boil vegs.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Mate try this.

500g Chicken breast cut into bite sized pieces

1 Large Onion - Sliced

6-7 Mushrooms - Diced

7-8 Asparagus Spears - Sliced

Red pepper - Sliced

1 scotch Bonnet Pepper - Finley chopped

Ginger (about 4 cm x 2 cm) Finley Chopped

2 large garlic cloves - Finley chopped

1 cal olive spray

Low salt or regular chicken stock - Half a pint

Light Soy sauce

Teaspoon of granulated sweetener

Heat a large wok spray with 1 cal spray so that veg don't stick.

Chuck in the all the veg - Apart from the Mushrooms, scotch bonnet pepper , ginger and garlic.

Stir fry for about 3-4 minutes. Then chuck in the scotch bonnet , ginger and garlic.

Stir fry for another 1-2 minutes then chuck in the mushrooms. Stir fry another 1-2 minutes.

Everything should be ever so slightly browned.

Transfer the veg into another large bowl - set aside .

Add 2-3 more sprays of one cal and stir fry chicken until browned. When chicken is nearly cooked chuck the veg back in the wok and stir fry for another 2 minutes. Then add 1 table spoon of soy sauce , 1 teaspoon of sweetener with the chicken stock and let it simmer and let the flavours come together for about 5 minutes.

Serve with brown rice or sweet potato. You can also make this with beef , turkey, fish etc! Tastes Lovely! You can also mix and match the veg etc Like use yellow pepper, courgettes, bean spouts , green beans etc

Here are some variations i have made-one in the wok is beef and chicken and the one in the bowl is turkey served with sweet potato. dieting does not need to be bland!

Enjoy.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Mate try this.
> 
> 500g Chicken breast cut into bite sized pieces
> 
> ...


That looks good. But anything that takes more than 10mins to make and I cba eating lol thank fck for tuna and my George foreman for chicken.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

nandos marinade on nom nom nom.... i suppose unless youre a pro or something the extra few calories from a bit of olive oil and onions etc wont do any harm.... better than eating boiled chicken :/. add some nandos peri garlic sawse and some reggae reggae sawse. im the sawse bawse!!!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Mey said:


> That looks good. But anything that takes more than 10mins to make and I cba eating lol thank fck for tuna and my George foreman for chicken.


+1


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Mey said:


> That looks good. But anything that takes more than 10mins to make and I cba eating lol thank fck for tuna and my George foreman for chicken.


Yeah i cook it the day before. As i train at like 7 am i usually get an hour or so in the evening to prep all my food.

Usually prep for 2-3 days at a time. I just take my time to try and enjoy my diet food because my body is so unforgiving i have to eat clean all the time. So if my food was bland all the time i would just go nuts!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

This takes about 15 minutes to prep , 20 minutes to cook.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I use these mainly...

http://www.flavait.co.uk/detail/chinese-marinade/2006

I also use those shake and bake bag things!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Mate try this.
> 
> 500g Chicken breast cut into bite sized pieces
> 
> ...


This looks that good it doesnt look healthy!! Looks as if it should be a cheat meal!

Definitely going to give this a go!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I alternate between a few spices, cajun, jerk, balti, lemon pepper, chilli flakes, italian herbs, thai 5 spice. Schwartz do a good range of these.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Keeks said:


> I alternate between a few spices, cajun, jerk, balti, lemon pepper, chilli flakes, italian herbs, thai 5 spice. Schwartz do a good range of these.


Yeah i do the same Keeks...

Im thinking of trying them oven bags out, throw some seasoning in and bake!

Just looking for some inspiration because all this chicken is killing me :death:

I miss bulking :thumbdown:


----------

